# Looking for Giant MCR1 or 2 Roadbike or frameset, size L, in SoCal area.



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

I owned one of these when they came out back in 97 or 98. Unfortunately I had to sell it a couple years later due to money problems. I'd like t o get my hands on one again if anyone has one For Sale. I'm located in San Diego. Let me know if you do  .

Bat™


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Hi bluebatmobile,

I have one brand new giant MCR frameset, never built.

I'm located in San Francisco, CA

e-mail me if your interested

[email protected]


----------

